# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Questions Regarding Shadow Weave Magic and Dead Magic Zones in Forgotten Realms

## Delden Roev

So I'm in the process of building an Abjuration Specialist Wizard (in particular, they will be focused in dispelling, counterspelling, and antimagic) in a gestalt 3.5 campaign, and am considering using Shadow Weave Magic due to some details regarding the character's motivations and background.  While this doesn't necessarily benefit an Abjurer directly and wouldn't really be an optimized build, I like the concept of this character using "the gaps in the Weave" to cast magic-unraveling spells against her foes... basically neutralizing magical energy with its negative counterpart.

Fluff aside, looking for RAW answers to the following questions regarding feat/spell mechanics, assuming all published 3.5 materials (including Forgotten Realms and Dragon/Dungeon Magazine sources) are allowed.

Question #1:  The Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting included a feat called "Shadow Weave Magic" that basically allowed the character to cast spells via a non-standard conduit of magic (without going into too much lore, they would begin using the Shadow Weave instead of the standard Weave, and had assorted benefits with certain types of spells and hindrances with others).  This feat actually led into a feat chain that further specialized the character in casting spells that the Shadow Weave was more suited towards, but this is irrelevant to my current question.  Once this feat has been selected, the character uses the Shadow Weave forevermore for all spellcasting, which prompts the question:  Is there a way for a Shadow Weave user to return to using the Weave once this feat has been selected (excluding loss of the feat)?  Ideally looking for a way for the character to choose whether or not they are casting with the Weave or the Shadow Weave with each spell cast.

Question #2:  Champions of Valor included a 3rd level spell called "Rend Shadow Weave" that basically creates a small Dead Magic Zone (DMZ) exclusive to the Shadow Weave.  This is a nice addition, as one of the primary draws to using the Shadow Weave is that DMZ's normally only affect Weave users.  Presumably, Rend Shadow Weave can only be cast by a Weave user, which prompts the question:  Does an analogous "Rend Weave" spell exist (or hinted to) in any published materials for Shadow Weave users to create DMZ's in the Weave?  Alternatively:  Is it reasonable to assume that a Shadow Weave user casting this spell would instead damage the standard Weave?

Question #3:  Are there any RAW ways to create a DMZ other than use of the spell(s) mentioned above?

----------


## ShurikVch

#1 Other than Anarchomancer shenanigans? Travel to Krynn, and learn how to cast arcane spells without both Weave and Shadow Weave?
Another possibility: use the *Magic Items that Grant Feats* guidelines - from _Arms and Equipment Guide_ - and make an item which grants Shadow Weave Magic to the user.

#2 Not a spell, but a magic rite - was attempted in the _Cormyr: The Tearing of the Weave_ adventure

#3 Use Planar Bubble for a Dead Magic plane? (I mean - if it wouldn't cancel itself...)

----------


## Delden Roev

Hmm... I hadn't considered placing the shadow weave feat chain in an item.  That's a very clever approach, but I wonder if the WIS penalty would remain after removing the Shadow Weave Magic granting item (RAW has some specific rules regarding a character losing access to the Shadow Weave and needing to atone)?  Also curious how the respective deities (Mystra and Shar) would handle the character constantly bouncing back and forth between accessing one weave or the other (though in this case, they could ONLY use the Weave unaided, and ONLY use the Shadow Weave while using the custom item); though that would likely fall within DM fiat territory to resolve.  The DM in me might [cruelly] rule that any item granting these feats would have to be done by a character already possessing the Shadow Weave Magic feat, and as such would be a Shadow Weave magic item, which by RAW no character can use without already having the Shadow Weave Magic feat.

Ooo... cool find on The Tearing of the Weave!  I wouldn't have thought to look in adventure modules.  Now I must find a way to miniaturize and streamline the process of this rite for this character to sunder the Weave(s) at-will...

----------

